# Question on anti-d pills



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

I currently use an over the counter Walgreen or Target brand of anti-d pills. Is this bad to use every(or other) day? I usually experience "D" (since I can't spell it!!  in the mornings before I've eaten and at work after I have my usual poptart. I'm just wondering if this can be taken all the time?Thanks,


----------



## misty (May 8, 2000)

My dr says that taking Imodium will not hurt since we have the diarrhea part of IBS. I try not to take it too often, because I'm scared my body may get to where it doesn't help it anymore. But for now, I take Imodium.....need it or not.....when I have something coming up to do...or somewhere to go.


----------

